# Races at park lane hobbies friday oct 26 th nov 16th nov 30 th



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Races at park lane hobbies on fri nov 30th and friday dec 7th and dec 21st*

OK GUYS RACES AT PARK LANE HOBBIES THE NEXT 3 races friday nov 30th friday dec 7th and 21st at 7 pm see u there.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ug.....Race good, work bad!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Still racing tonight


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Would have been nice to make it. Looking forward to the results of racing last night:dude:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Wheres the results Gassman:dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I guess you can figure who didn't win.....


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I didn't win. LOl


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ok guys next friday night races at park lane hobbies friday nov 16 th at 7 pm and by the way mr. partspig will be racin with us glad to have him.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Last race before the swap. The dreaded IROC DemoWagons will be waiting. :woohoo:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sure wish I could be there for Hondas last race!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya I won't be there either. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Good time racing and seeing everyone. Good thing it was darrells last race and home track, i dont mind bending the rules to let someone race, but the BULLSHIT excuses he used to having illegal cars was total crap, better get your windows fixed before you Race at ZBT Speedway. :dude: ZBT-ZERO BULLSHIT TOLLERATED


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well what was the results from Darrels final race? Pat


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

why is it honda's last race did he get banned?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Long story. I think it may be a very short retirement....


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya, I kinda thought so.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry I missed out on the racing last night got a real great night of sleep feel alot better today even had breakfast nice and early this morning would like to see some results though see you guys at the show sunday. Slot Cars Rule Kidney Stones Suck! Later Brian


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Rest up, Brian. Tomorrow will be busy!:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ajd350 said:


> Long story. I think it may be a very short retirement....





ZBT Speedway said:


> Good time racing and seeing everyone. Good thing it was darrells last race and home track, i dont mind bending the rules to let someone race, but the BULLSHIT excuses he used to having illegal cars was total crap, better get your windows fixed before you Race at ZBT Speedway. :dude: ZBT-ZERO BULLSHIT TOLLERATED


That's what zbt stands for his cheating must not have helped or there would already be race announcements!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

He wasnt cheating persay, it wouldnt help him anyway, one still needs to be able to drive a car. Windows in his car wont help him, but his flat out BS answer to why his skinny tire rear window cut in half, why is there scotch tape for a window on his fat tire, and I laughed my ass off as to why the window was missing in his AFX, hard to have just the rear window pop out in that car, I have that car too.LOL, all in all it just Darrell, and he wonder why he gets harassed. :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*aces*

here the results from last fridays races at park lane. skinny tjets 1st mike 78/ 2nd al 77/ 3rd larry 74/ 4th darrell 71/ 5th jake 71/ 6th verb 70/ 7th chris 70/ 8th jeff 66/ 9th dennis/partspig 61 laps. fat tire tjets 1st al 89/ 2nd larry 86/ 3rd darrell 85/ 4th jeff 83/ 5th verb 81/ 6th chris 79/ 7th mike 78/ 8th jake 73 laps. afx 1st verb 105/ 2nd al 103/ 3rd mike 97/ 4th chris 95/ 5th jeff 90/ 6th darrell 68/ 7th jake 58 laps. iroc derby wagons 1st al 61/ 2nd jake 61/ 3rd verb 61/ 4th chris 59/ 5th jeff 59/ 6th darrell 58/ 7th mike 58/. thats all guys.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

in skinny tire car i got body from sam he cut the half window out not me and in fat tire body al left window out so i can paint the body.


----------

